# Zugriff auf OPC Server spießt



## Kurt (11 Januar 2007)

Hallo,
möglicherweise hat einer einen Tip für mich:

Möchte von einem VS2005 C# prog auf einen CoDeSys.OPC.02 Server zugreifen - 
nur ganz Einfache Sachen, bei Bedarf ein paar Variablen abholen und schreiben. 
Verwende dazu die Client Komponenten von KinetikaRT.

Vorweg: 
Alles lokal auf einer Maschine.
Das Ganze ist sehr einfach und funktioniert bei W2000 SP4.

Bei XP SP2 funktioniert der Zugriff auf den CoDeSys OPC Server mit diversen Test Clients problemlos.
Der Security Analyzer von Advosol hat auch nichts zu meckern.

Das Eigenprogramm - das unter W2000 läuft - will aber unter XP SP2 nicht.

Effekt:
Programm startet den Codesys OPC Server und sagt dann 'not connected' und liefert keine Werte in den Items.
Natürlich habe ich auch schon den Firewall abgeschaltet.
Und wie geschrieben, mit anderen TestClients funktioniert der Zugriff.

Also ist der OPC Server richtig installiert, registriert und konfiguriert.
Also ist der Zugriff auf den Server grundsätzlich möglich.

Möglicherweise hat Jemand einen Tip was ich hier übersehe.

Gruss
Kurt 

[Edit]
Mit dem 'EigenProgramm' funktioniert unter XP SP2 der Zugriff auch auf einen anderen OPC Server,
nur mit dem Codesys OPC will das Ganze nicht.


----------



## Kurt (12 Januar 2007)

komisch:
bei W2k genügt ein Itemname ".dnWert1".
bei XP will er auch den Steuerungsnamen "PLC1:.dnWert1".

muss ich noch weiter untersuchen und gegentesten...


----------



## MarkusP (17 Januar 2007)

Hallo !

Wir hatten ein ähnliches Problem. Mit W2K Station in der Firma lief alles perfekt, beim Kunden lief mit dem selben Teil unter XP nichts, bzw. hatten wir selbes Verhalten. (Tote = leere Items)

Nachfrage beim Support half auch nichts, aber rigendwie hat es mein Software-Guru dann zum funzen gebracht. Es war irgendwas mit dem OPC-Enumerator, hängt mit XP zusammen. (Stichwort Sicherheitupdates, die sich tätglich ändern). Es gibt da einige Seiten im WWW, die Dir vielleicht weiterhelfen könnten. GOOGLE --> OPC-Foundation und dann weiter suchen und wühlen. Falls Dir das Problem sehr brennt, kannst Du mich gerne kontaktieren (PN), vielleicht können wir Dir helfen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Kurt (18 Januar 2007)

Danke!
bin nun schon weiter...
habe die W2k PC Test Kiste - die schon sehr versaut war - neu gemacht, nun bringt auch W2k die Itemnamen wie XP. Warum das vorher anders war konnte ich trotz verstellen von unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften und Installation der aktuellen 'OPC Programme' nicht erforschen.
Jetzt spießt es woanders und ich warte auf Antwort vom KineticaRT.

kurt


----------



## MarkusP (18 Januar 2007)

Hallo !

Wir haben da eine interne Beschreibung zur Einstellung im Windows bei Betrieb mit OPC-Server gemacht. Wenn Du willst, kann ich Dir das zukommen lassen. Müsste generell für alle OPC gelten.

Scherz am Rande: Probier einmal den Client auf einem anderen Rechner als den Server zu installieren (für das wäre das ja eigentlich gedacht). Dann geht es erst richtig rund! Dank Sei Gates und dem WWW :???: 

Sollte das Ding einmal laufen, greif den PC und speziell WINDOWS nie mehr an! (speziell Windows-Update deaktivieren)

LG


----------

